# Eggplant? Recipes



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

Hubby grew some eggplant and I have no idea what to do with the stuff. It is not a food I grew up with, so I have no idea what to do with the stuff. Anybody have any ideas for me? I think it is oriental eggplant or Japanese eggplant and has lots of seeds in it and they have light purple skins.Lena


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Lena,I found one recipe from a good friend, Barbara (she was a good cook).Eggplant Patties:1 medium eggplant, peeled, sliced and boiled until tender1 egg (beaten)1/2 cup sugar1 cup flour1 teaspoon baking powderDrain and mash eggplant. Add egg, sugar, flour and baking powder. Drop small amounts from teaspoon into skillet with hot grease. Turn when brown. Drain on brown paper or paper towels. That's all the recipe says--doesn't mention what color eggplant she used. Also, doesn't say anthing about seeds--as well as I remember, you eat them, too.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

Thanks Bettie, I knew you would have a good one!Lena


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Lena,I do remember Mama used to just wash, slice, batter and fry them in a skillet.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

Back in the days when I could eat real food eggplant in garlic sauce was one of my favorite dishes in the chinese restaurant just serve over plain rice. They sell garlic sauce in a jar in the ethnic food section of the supermarket. I have just baked egg plant on a cookie sheet covered in foil probably like 15 min or so to put into chilis and vegetarian dishes and oh yeah there is eggplant parmasan great with pasta or just on a hero!!!------------------ï¿½ï¿½ wherever you go there you are


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 1999)

Eggplant Parmigiana2 medium eggplants, unpeeled1/4 cup flouroilSlice 1/2 inch thick, dip in flour, and fry in oil over high heat until soft.You can actually use any tomato sauce (even in the jar at the grocery store.), but here's a good one.Mix and cook 30 minutes:2 tablesp oil2 minced cloves garlic6 tomatoes peeled and chopped1 stalk celery1 tablesp fresh parsley2 carrots, minced1 tablesp chopped fresh basil1 minced onion1/4 teasp salt1/4 teasp sugar1/4 teasp pepperIn greased dish, layer fried eggplant, sauce and slices of mozzarella cheese. Repeat. Sprinkle Parmesan on top. Bake at 350ï¿½F 30-40 minutes.My husband makes:STEAK-FRIED EGGPPLANTBatter:1 egg1/3 cup milk1 cup flour1 tablesp baking powderHe says the amounts are not critical, but it should be fairly thick and smooth. He peels and slices the eggplant in the shape of steak fries, dips them in batter, and fries them- you can also fry onion and summer squash slices in the batter.His technician gave him this one, which we haven't tried, but it sounds easy.Peel and slice eggplant into 1/4" thick discs. Soak in buttermilk for 15 minutes. Coat with bread crumbs (She uses a Progresso brand product.) Spray baking sheet with Pam. Place discs on sheet; spray tops of discs with Pam, Bake 20 minutes at 375ï¿½F.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 1999)

Lena, If you like things lighter and not fried you can slice the eggplant, brush each side lightly with your favorite light mayo and bake at 350 for about 40 minutes. You can use this for eggplant parm, or in lasagne or any other creative casserole you can come up with.Another easy thing to do is to slice the eggplant length wise into about 1/2 inch slices, brush with your favorite Italian dressing, olive oil, etc. and grill for a few minutes on each side.To make an easy dip, cut off the end of the eggplant, wrap in foil and grill until soft. Take out the insides and mash with garlic, salt and pepper and add a few scallions. Dip with crackers or bread.Jackie


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 1999)

Hi Lena,Mediteranian Eggplant Salad:1 lg. Eggplant, skinned and diced1 med. Onion (optional)2 Garlic loves, minced1/4 c. Lemon juice1 ea. Red pepper, green pepper, julienned1/4 c. Parsley, chopped1 can Garbanzo beans2 Tbsp. Olive oil1 Tbsp. OreganoPinch of Cayenne and Sea Salt1) Steam first 2 ingredients till tender.2) Toss rest of ingredients in a medium bowl, add eggplant mix and chill.Jamaican Eggplant:2 sm. Eggplants1 Red bell pepper, sliced1 lg. Garlic clove, pressed1" Piece of Ginger, pressed1/4 c. Coconut milk1/4 c. Water1/2 Lemon, juicedSea Salt, black pepper and cayenne to taste.1) Skin and halve eggplant, slice into 1/4" thick semi circles.2) Heat lemon juice, water and cocnut milk in wok.3) Saute all in wok until tender, 5 - 10 min's.Eat eggplant and be merry!!!!!Best to all, Chloe


----------

